# Teething/calpol question



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette

I have a question... my little one is doing the following: chewing fists, dribbling, producing weird smelling nappies, refusing feeds and is at times grizzly and clingy
The HV at our clinic says it couldn't possibly be teething?? All my friends with kids disagree...

What I'm finding stressful is the refusing feeds. He'll start to scream when I put a bottle to his mouth. Yesterday he refused 4 bottle so I had to take him for walks or distract him then try again... this had been going on for 2 weeks and is intermittent therefore his weight gain is fine (also am making sure he stays hydrated).

Any advice? Have tried teething granules but not that effective. Don't like giving him too much medicine as he's already on Gaviscon and Ranitidine for reflux. How much Calpol is safe? He's only had 2 doses ever so far... It says on the bottle don't use for more than 3 days in a row Am confused what to do for him.

Many thanks  

Kate x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It could be teething 

Have a look in his gum (or run your clean finger along it to feel for any changes) and look for any changes..gum/ white area

Have a look at this site:

http://www.calpol.co.uk/en/article.asp?id=105

Jxxx

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS*


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Thank you Jeanette...

It all seems to come and go which is good. Teething gel is helping. Hate it when my LO is in pain  

Take care

kate x x x


----------

